# Mobil1 ESP 5W30 vs Castrol Edge OE 5w40 | 1.8T



## New_Beetlemania (Mar 1, 2016)

Will the Mobil1 Emissions System Protection oil keep my engine cleaner than the standard 5W40? I'm looking to maximize the engine's cleanliness, as most of my trips are less than 10-20 minutes, and I have significant buildup from the crank vent as a result. As this oil is the Mobil1 equivalent of Motul X-Clean (502, 507 oil specifically designed to keep the DPF-equipped diesel engines cleaner... though I don't see how oil can reprogram the ECU  ), I'd imagine it should keep the gas engines much cleaner


----------



## nolesfan (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't know if anyone can say whether or not this oil will keep your engine cleaner, but if you have a direct injected 1.8T (not sure since your car isn't specifically mentioned), then I would say if you plan to do 5k mile oil change intervals rather than 10k mile OCI, this oil should hold up well and help with regards to new intake valve deposits. It will not remove what is already there, but should at least slow down the process by which new deposits form. I've also considered this oil for my 2013 GLI, but I've been using Motul 8100 x-clean 5w40, and will be switching up to the same oil but in 5w30 coming up at the next interval. I change oil every 5k miles, so all of this may not be as much of a concern for me as others.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

less detergents in the ESP compared to the Edge OE 5w40.

Good thing the 1.8T in the New Beetle requires 5,000 mile oil changes anyway


----------

